# TeH ElitE 5.0-6.0+Ghz Club



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

​
I open this club for people that are the truest of true overclockers and have hit the new magic number. 

I myself am not a 5.0Ghz man yet, so I will just manageI plan to be in it very soon tho


Now that we have another 4.0Ghz club; yes we had one before when it was really hard to hit 4.0Ghz. There were very few members at that time, and now a days you can see that it's very easy to hit 4.0Ghz. 


So I declare a better challenge for 5.0-6.0+Ghz.

You must post a CPU-z SS along with a 3dmark06 run. What's the point in clocking that high if you can't run 3dmark06? I would use Vantage, but seeing that it's a one time or pay to use I think 06 is the next best thing.

All others will be accepted after you post your 06 score, meaning there will be records of all other Future Mark Products.

There will also be membership with Pi runs
---
CPU-z and or with Validation gets you a close but no cigar(I lie I'll give you a cigar) with 5Ghz or more
There will be a top ten for this as well seeing that someone might end up doing a 6Ghz run for 10Sec before lock which is also a WOW!


*Top Ten 3dMark06*



 TheGoat Eater / Intel / E8500 / 5.321Ghz /21485 LINK
DOM / Intel E8500 / 5249.3Ghz / 11465 LINK










*Top Ten Pi*

 TheGoat Eater / Intel / E8500 / 5558Ghz / 8.44 sec LINK
DOM  / Intel E8500 / 5400Ghz / 8.609 / LINK
infrared / E8400 / 5004.3Ghz/ 9.281s LINK
hoss331 / Intel / x3380/ 5006.6ghz / 9.297 LINK
SystemViper / Intel / x3380 / 5035.2Ghz / 9.298s LINK
dalekdukesboy / Intel / E8600 / 5018.2Ghz / 9.359s LINK
radaja / Intel / 8400 / 5004.4Ghz/ 9.391 LINK
ace80 / p4 631 / 5001.4Ghz/26.750s LINK

*Top Ten CPU-Z*

SystemViper / Intel / e8600 / 5.599 GHZ Link
TheGoat Eater / Intel / E8500 / 5605.59Ghz LINK
ockers | e8600 | 5.499 GHZ| DICE| LINK
Dom / E8500 / 5320.14Ghz LINK
ace80 / Intel p4 631/5211.7GhzLINK
hoss331 / Intel X3380  5120.49Ghz LINK
 SystemViper / Intel X3380 / 5102.29Ghz LINK
cdawall AMD / phenom II X2 550BE / 5062.63Ghz LINK
radaja / Intel / 8400 / 5.004.4Ghz LINK
Asylum / Intel E8600 / 5000.2Ghz LINK

Old Pi scores

Dom / E8500 / 5.320Ghz/8.799s LINK
[*]DOM  / Intel E8500 / 5320.2Ghz / 8.750s LINK
old CPU-Z scores

hoss331 / Intel X3380 / 5073.73GMHz Link

*Tried to lie their way in*
troyrae360 /AMD 6400 X2 5214.9Ghz LINK

Look at the voltage changeLINK

p_o_s_pc / X2 5000+ 8280.4Ghz LINK

Photoshop FTL :shadedshu


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 14, 2009)

I was kinda close back in the day.  Temporary honorable mention until I get a hold of some watercooling again? 

http://img.techpowerup.org/080522/Capture017.jpg


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 14, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> So I declare a better challenge for 5.0-60+Ghz.



Man damulta, thats futureproofing a thread.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Man damulta, thats futureproofing a thread.



 Well Duh lol


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 14, 2009)

Unfortunately, there aren't many hard-core overclockers on TechPowerUp.... People with asskicking heavily modified cooling gears...

I don't think I remember someone did a run of 3dmark at 5GHz on this website lately...

A club where major of people can't participate is not fun! We are a big communities, let's everyone in! 

I will need liquid-nitrogen to get my Core i7 to 5GHz.

Core 2 duo and Phenom II probably will dominate this club!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

If you build it they will come. There are too some really hard-core overclockers on TPU. More than you would think, you just have to pull them out of the woodworks....


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 14, 2009)

I WILL BE IN THIS CLUB!!!

Just ordered my Dice pot i will be hear Friday the lastest!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I WILL BE IN THIS CLUB!!!
> 
> Just ordered my Dice pot i will be hear Friday the lastest!



See they are coming

Point made thanks Assassin


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 14, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> See they are coming
> 
> Point made thanks Assassin



No Prob

Thanks for this thread its giving me something to shoot for on this phenom 940


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 14, 2009)

how about 4.8ghz? i did 5 ghz on this chip but never took a Screenshot,peety has the chip now so i cant clock it back up and take a SS

http://img.techpowerup.org/090101/SuperPI.jpg


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> how about 4.8ghz? i did 5 ghz on this chip but never took a Screenshot,peety has the chip now so i cant clock it back up and take a SS



4.8 is not the magic number. I tried myself HARD to hit 5.0Ghz on a QX9650. I even ran OVER 2.0V into it along with 2.0PLL trying to hit that number. To me 5Ghz is just really really hard to do.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 14, 2009)

So will  there be catagories?
Like :
highest CPU Clock
Highest 3Dmark06


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 14, 2009)

you KNOW im in here. i'll post pics in a bit


----------



## hoss331 (Apr 14, 2009)

If all goes well I should be in here next week.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> So will  there be catagories?
> Like :
> highest CPU Clock
> Highest 3Dmark06



yes


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you KNOW im in here. i'll post pics in a bit



O I know that your around these parts

Where's Dom he will be in also with his new phase
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90188


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 14, 2009)

damn this isn't helping i want a PII even more now  wonder if i could get it with DICE and a 720BE  I hope i get the money soon for a PII so i can give it a shot

hey D you got a DICE pot i could use for about a week so i can try for 4ghz on my 4850e before i replace it?


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 14, 2009)

D, you should have a close-but-no-cigar category for the 4.8GHz+ guys.

And personally I think having a CPU validation should be all thats necessary, hell if your computer boots at 5GHz then you deserve 1337 props.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 14, 2009)

This thread is gonna cause alot of Cpu's go to Silicon Heaven early


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

OK, CPU Validation gets you a close but no cigar


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 14, 2009)

3dsage said:


> This thread is gonna cause alot of Cpu's go to Silicon Heaven early



HAHA 
We are gather here today to remember all the past CPU'S


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> damn this isn't helping i want a PII even more now :danghead: wonder if i could get it with DICE and a 720BE  I hope i get the money soon for a PII so i can give it a shot
> 
> hey D you got a DICE pot i could use for about a week so i can try for 4ghz on my 4850e before i replace it?


Wile has one if you could pry it out of his hands....he has never used it as far as I know....You can always make a plumbers pot(which is easy I have one for GPUs.)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 14, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Wile has one if you could pry it out of his hands....he has never used it as far as I know....You can always make a plumbers pot(which is easy I have one for GPUs.)



could you PM me with how to make them plz?


----------



## MadClown (Apr 14, 2009)

can anyone lend me some liquid nitrogen?


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 14, 2009)

the smell of burned silicon will reach here through the internet


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 14, 2009)

Where's SystemViper? he posted like x2 5GHZ overclocks in the 4GHZ club, elitists bastards


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 14, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Where's SystemViper? he posted like x2 5GHZ overclocks in the 4GHZ club, elitists bastards



x2 as in dual core AMD chips?


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> x2 as in dual core AMD chips?



i think he posted 2 cpu that reached the magic number


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> x2 as in dual core AMD chips?



 Imagine that, I meant 2 different cpu's, lol.


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 14, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Imagine that, I meant 2 different cpu's, lol.



i already pointed that


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 14, 2009)

ill shoot for it, i got my 940 to 4.6 on water for about 45 seconds after boot after that it had a hissy fit, ill shoot for 5...lol long enough to get a cpu=z screenshot,paint,ctrlv,ctrls,enter...CRASH!!! hahahahahahahah


----------



## _jM (Apr 14, 2009)

damn this thread, lol I found myself pricing out a WaterCooling set.. damn You  5Ghz! (As I was on sidewindercomputers.. doing some pricing, the wife yells.. " Don't you even think about it!Give me your wallet.. now!")


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 14, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Imagine that, I meant 2 different cpu's, lol.



I think i am going to try for it when i get the CPU to replace my 4850e and some DICE I think ~2v should put it up in smoke or make it. I don't even think 5ghz is possible on a X2 highest i have seen is ~4ghz

@JM with good cooling you could have a good chance at 5ghz


----------



## _jM (Apr 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think i am going to try for it when i get the CPU to replace my 4850e and some DICE I think ~2v should put it up in smoke or make it. I don't even think 5ghz is possible on a X2 highest i have seen is ~4ghz
> 
> @JM with good cooling you could have a good chance at 5ghz



so far my max OC is 4.63ghz booted into win.. then Ctrl+ PrtScrn=BSOD!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 14, 2009)

_jM said:


> so far my max OC is 4.63ghz booted into win.. then Ctrl+ PrtScrn=BSOD!



better cooling + voltage+5ghz+=5ghz you--> and in the Elite club


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 14, 2009)

*screamz* i demand to be leetness...but i shall quest upon this tommorow for i am tired


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 14, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> *screamz* i demand to be leetness...but i shall quest upon this tommorow for i am tired



what CPU and board you going to try with?


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 14, 2009)

_jM said:


> damn this thread, lol I found myself pricing out a WaterCooling set.. damn You  5Ghz! (As I was on sidewindercomputers.. doing some pricing, the wife yells.. " Don't you even think about it!Give me your wallet.. now!")



And somehow it justifies your avvy.  OBEY!  Go for the WC loop it'll serve you well!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 14, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> And somehow it justifies your avvy.  OBEY!  Go for the WC loop it'll serve you well!



how does water give you higher clocks? I don't understand 100% how lower temps = higher clocks 
all i really know is most of the time lower temps give higher clocks on same or lower voltage and because of temps you can use more voltage 


BTW what is the cold bug on a X2 G2 stepping?(i will google it so don't worry about answering that)


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> could you PM me with how to make them plz?



all you do is go to lowes and buy copper tubing and copper weld"with flex this comes in a kit there for plumbers" it onto a coper block.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how does water give you higher clocks? I don't understand 100% how lower temps = higher clocks
> all i really know is most of the time lower temps give higher clocks on same or lower voltage and because of temps you can use more voltage
> 
> 
> BTW what is the cold bug on a X2 G2 stepping?(i will google it so don't worry about answering that)



water handles volts better. 

Temps are the same normaly until you startup cranking the volts out of your CPU. Then water starts to show it's win.

If you have a water setup you could always drop your rad into some dry ice


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 14, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> all you do is go to lowes and buy copper tubing and copper weld"with flex this comes in a kit there for plumbers" it onto a coper block.



If i have any other questions i will PM you... also does it have to be copper(the tube)? 

i don't have water cooling or i would put the rad is DICE that would be so much easier  maybe i should get water before a new CPU


----------



## Wile E (Apr 14, 2009)

I will join this club as soon as work quits killing me, and I quit being lazy and finally grab some acetone and DICE for my pot.


----------



## freakshow (Apr 14, 2009)

i want to get in this club  hummm i wounder how much volts i need to get my i7 920 to 5Ghz so for highest i got is 4.5Ghz


----------



## DOM (Apr 14, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> O I know that your around these parts
> 
> Where's Dom he will be in also with his new phase
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90188
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090408/IMG_3297.jpg



just got back from out of town got to work later


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 14, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I will join this club as soon as work quits killing me, and I quit being lazy and finally grab some acetone and DICE for my pot.



if i can't make a cheap one would you be willing to let me use yours sometime if i pay for shipping to and from?


I couldn't find the temp of the coldbug for the G2 stepping doesn't seem to have much on them. But i don't think DICE will be a problem


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I will join this club as soon as work quits killing me, and I quit being lazy and finally grab some acetone and DICE for my pot.


Do IT


----------



## r9 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thought that 4GHz club list is short. Now it does not seems that way .


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 14, 2009)

This is interesting 48 post's before me and no members as yet. Bet there is plenty of people that will give this a try , I have got to 4.00 GHz I would'nt even try 5.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if i can't make a cheap one would you be willing to let me use yours sometime if i pay for shipping to and from?
> 
> 
> I couldn't find the temp of the coldbug for the G2 stepping doesn't seem to have much on them. But i don't think DICE will be a problem



The WR for 4850e is 3.37 @ 1.55v using DICE
http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=869


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 14, 2009)

This should be renamed the "anyone smell burning" thread


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 14, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> This should be renamed the "anyone smell burning" thread



or the "Going Broke Thread"

Already people are thinking of upgrading there cooling solution


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have been thinking of going to water soon but only to save room in my case not so I can hit 5 GHz


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

Where are you Fit? lol


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2009)

will be in here shortly  got 3 chips that are good looking for 5.5+


----------



## MKmods (Apr 14, 2009)

I was so excited to break 3ghz (when I bought my X2 6400) LOL..

I do have a friend that is quite a bit better than me though, considering his age (19) watching him is just fricken amazing..
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-overclocking-competition-phenom-contest,7262.html

Congrats Travis


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> The WR for 4850e is 3.37 @ 1.55v using DICE
> http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=869



thats vary helpful  I have gotten 3.5ghz@1.55v on AIR xigmatek HDT1283 so 3.7 on DICE maybe possible for me.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 14, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> This should be renamed the "anyone smell burning" thread



Or the "Wile E, your shit is on fire again" thread.


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 14, 2009)

I intend to join this club as soon as my DFI board gets back. ROAR... ;-)  3.1Ghz @ 1.050V = w00t


----------



## ace80 (Apr 14, 2009)

These may be old intel p4 shots but it counts 





















This was really unstable and i think crashed shortly after ss.

Sorry no 3d06 runs.
Really wish i had that proc again, wonder how it would do in a p5q3 deluxe with w/c.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 15, 2009)

I'll be in here with a Pentium 4 run in a week or so! Me and my friend are still finding our "cooling solution" (namely, a freezer). Then I'll try for 5 GHz with my E5200, at night, when the ambient temps are sub zero. With lots of voltage. And a sacrifice to the gods of overclocking...


----------



## a_ump (Apr 15, 2009)

lol the first 5ghz post is a P4, i was expecting an E8X00 post


----------



## _jM (Apr 15, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> And somehow it justifies your avvy.  OBEY!  Go for the WC loop it'll serve you well!



Couldn't have said it better myself! I have everything picked out, but im trying to figure out if I want to mount a 240mm rad in the front 5.25 bay and 1 120mm in the rear or another 240 for dual rads.. hmm decisions decisions!


----------



## MRCL (Apr 15, 2009)

There is no way I hit 5GHz. But I'll be damned if I didn't try.


----------



## technicks (Apr 15, 2009)

Atm i will be glad if i get to 4.3Ghz with this board.

(Starts thinking of mobo upgrade)


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 15, 2009)

added


----------



## infrared (Apr 15, 2009)

I've got my Pi run at 5GHz, I'll have a go at getting a 3dmark06 run in at that speed.

Hopefully I'll be up there on the list with you lot soon


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 15, 2009)

nice thread, wish i could join and be elite

cant afford the habit, dry ice/nitrogen ect is costly and for a few mins run at 6ghz compared to something else at the price you get the idea
if i had spare cash you know id be all over this!

a bet youll see a few pentium 4s hit that speed with some drastic voltages, those suckers clock like hell but are still shit lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 15, 2009)

what chips are good for hitting high clocks like this? on the AMD and Intel side?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 15, 2009)

3d
You Should Make a Banner For thos who hit 5gh and 6ghz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what chips are good for hitting high clocks like this? on the AMD and Intel side?



I'm thinking any 45nm chip on both sides should get a good chance


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 15, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> nice thread, wish i could join and be elite
> 
> cant afford the habit, dry ice/nitrogen ect is costly and for a few mins run at 6ghz compared to something else at the price you get the idea
> if i had spare cash you know id be all over this!
> ...



Dry ice is cheap as hell. I seen cdwall just throw it on top of his CPU cooler LOL.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> 3d
> You Should Make a Banner For thos who hit 5gh and 6ghz



I've been thinking there should be a banner and was going to hunt someone down to makes one.....I forgot the thread that did it tho, and could not use search.


Yes I use the search button all the time...


----------



## cdawall (Apr 15, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Dry ice is cheap as hell. I seen cdwall just throw it on top of his CPU cooler LOL.



good enough for 4.9ghz on a 945ES


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 15, 2009)

NO 5.0Ghz tho

2 weeks I should be over the 5Ghz mark. If I have to do the Dry Ice Cdawall way I shall do it that way!

2 weeks:shadedshu

O well only one person is in > TeH ElitE Club


----------



## ace80 (Apr 15, 2009)

Infrared you could join me, remember the tiggers old oc club in my sig.
Here's a link to your post: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=20632&highlight=extreme+club&page=15 

I've still got that Asus P5WD2 premium you sold me years ago, still kicking it


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 15, 2009)

I want in but I didnt make it on that try.  

 I'll try harder at some point....


----------



## ace80 (Apr 16, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I want in but I didnt make it on that try.
> 
> I'll try harder at some point....


I thought i'd see you in here at some point Acid, seeing your last few ss in the Asus p45 club 
You can get there man


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 16, 2009)

556x9 would give me the GHz I need to make Damulta happy. 

I'll work on it at some point...


----------



## infrared (Apr 16, 2009)

ace80 said:


> Infrared you could join me, remember the tiggers old oc club in my sig.
> Here's a link to your post: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=20632&highlight=extreme+club&page=15
> 
> I've still got that Asus P5WD2 premium you sold me years ago, still kicking it



Cool! glad to hear it's still goin. 


Ok, well here's the 5GHz superpi run, I'll have a 3dmark06 run within a day or two hopefully.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 16, 2009)

I was trying to get my dad's Celeron (S775 65nm) so i can try for 5ghz but he passed up my Biostar board and a 5000+BE  didn't think he would ever pass that up


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2009)

And he takes 1st with 9.281s vs a P4 LOL

We shall have more members I foresee it


LOL aCid888* that's bang your face into a brick wall close


----------



## cdawall (Apr 16, 2009)

i have a LN2 pot on the way


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2009)

Can't wait too see it in action

Who made it>?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 16, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Can't wait too see it in action
> 
> Who made it>?



well i lied i have two on the way one is a Duniek Alu Dice Pot the other is a N3ro Alu/cu Pot


----------



## infrared (Apr 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i have a LN2 pot on the way



Cool!!! can't wait to see pics and results! 

I'd love to give dry ice or LN2 a go


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2009)

Let cdawall post a ss of how he did it last time LOL

Dry Ice is cheap....at least it is here.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 16, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Let cdawall post a ss of how he did it last time LOL
> 
> Dry Ice is cheap....at least it is here.



hehe will later tonight at work now so cant be searching up no pics lol


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2009)

Psst make me hunt down your own post lol



cdawall said:


> Asus Crosshair II formula
> 2x256mb Micron D9DCD
> 320GB Seagate 7200.10
> onboard nv 8200


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 16, 2009)

Literally just put Dry Ice on the heatsink, wow.

what about submersing a radiator in a dry ice container?  Would that drop temps crazy low?  I'm half temped to do it, half temped to just go by some dry ice!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 16, 2009)

here is the N3RO pot i ordered


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 16, 2009)

welll...i got to 5031.2 but blue screened hard....real hard...LOL!! she was idling at 61c for about 10 seconds, i couldny get a screenshot..im gonna try to up the watercooling


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 16, 2009)

This POT Cdawall?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfpY8liRvYI


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> here is the N3RO pot i ordered
> 
> 
> http://zedobench.com/projectos/cooling/cualupot/final/1.jpg


Sweet, I need to get a pot one of these days.


Marineborn said:


> welll...i got to 5031.2 but blue screened hard....real hard...LOL!! she was idling at 61c for about 10 seconds, i couldny get a screenshot..im gonna try to up the watercooling


Another  moment lol


----------



## cdawall (Apr 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> This POT Cdawall?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfpY8liRvYI



yep and just ordered this one to go with it














DICE only but good nonetheless


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 16, 2009)

wow how much you pay for both  
when will we see that 9950 at 4ghz?
 i think the one i got is only dice not 100% sure


----------



## cdawall (Apr 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> wow how much you pay for both
> when will we see that 9950 at 4ghz?
> i think the one i got is only dice not 100% sure



when the pot comes in then hopefully you see that chip at 4ghz and i paid $220ish for both. The DICE pot is in cali and will be shipped in soon i hope anyways lol and the LN2/DICE pot is in the UK and will be here soon enough


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> when the pot comes in then hopefully you see that chip at 4ghz and i paid $220ish for both. The DICE pot is in cali and will be shipped in soon i hope anyways lol and the LN2/DICE pot is in the UK and will be here soon enough



This thread was the last push for me to go to dice
 idk about everyone else but i am glad i got something to shoot for in becoming #1 since not alot are going to go to dice but i must stop cdawall from getting those pots so i can have a better chance


----------



## cdawall (Apr 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> This thread was the last push for me to go to dice
> idk about everyone else but i am glad i got something to shoot for in becoming #1 since not alot are going to go to dice but i must stop cdawall from getting those pots so i can have a better chance



meh ill beat all of you with a stock amd cooler


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> meh ill beat all of you with a stock amd cooler



We should make a thread just for cdawall and his acomplishments


----------



## cdawall (Apr 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> We should make a thread just for cdawall and his acomplishments



i thought that was what the phenom II thread was for


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i thought that was what the phenom II thread was for



woooooow 

you can have that one this one is mine cd!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> woooooow
> 
> you can have that one this one is mine cd!



only if you oc higher than me and honestly the phenom II thread i have had


720 X3 @4.06ghz water
720 X3 @4.0ghz air
720 X*4* @4.xxghz water
945 X4 @4.92ghz DICE
945 X4 @4.22ghz water
955 X4 @4.2ghz air


those are all the different chips i have had lol


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 16, 2009)

ooo i'm gonna be here
in a couple months lol


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> only if you oc higher than me and honestly the phenom II thread i have had
> 
> 
> 720 X3 @4.06ghz water
> ...



maybe when i get a am3 chip i can get that high


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 16, 2009)

DOM said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090406/super_pi-E8500942.jpg



NICE!
that was on DICE?


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> NICE!
> that was on DICE?


phase


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 16, 2009)

DOM said:


> phase



nice how much was that


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2009)

750


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 16, 2009)

DOM said:


> 750



wow nice job on the oc
ill probably never get into phase too much cost


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice way to smash your way to the top of the Pi board DOM.

I bet your loven your SS phase

Damn nice cost for that phase also if you ask me, almost a steal!


Assassin48 said:


> wow nice job on the oc
> ill probably never get into phase too much cost



Add up a good(good)water system and then compare it to a phase cost. In reality they are about the same cost.


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Nice way to smash your way to the top of the Pi board DOM.
> 
> I bet your loven your SS phase
> 
> ...



yeah but dont have much time to play with it


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2009)

MAKE TIME

anymore failures to be reported? lol


----------



## crtecha (Apr 16, 2009)

DOM said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090406/super_pi-E8500942.jpg




geez DOM your the MAN!!!!1


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> MAKE TIME
> 
> anymore failures to be reported? lol



im on it right now but its almost time for work 

but 560 seems to be the sweet spot unless i find a way to get more which i tryed more volts already lol 

im at 560*9.5 right now lol


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2009)

Where is your Quad?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 16, 2009)

Well i got my pot today





its missing one of the hold downs for the screw, might just buy a couple of springs for it too but for my first pot its ok 

i might need to clean the inside, what would you guys suggest?

and its for dice and ln2


----------



## Asylum (Apr 16, 2009)

I got it to 5.0Ghz and got all the way to the cpu test in 3dmark 06 about 10-12 times!!
But it always locks up there!!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thats Nice Asylum!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Well i got my pot today
> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/8693/p1000865f.jpg
> 
> its missing one of the hold downs for the screw, might just buy a couple of springs for it too but for my first pot its ok
> ...



whats in it?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 16, 2009)

Never mind i thought i had to clean the inside i am almost ready just need to go buy some neoprene and the eraser stuff and acetone

heres my thread i started 
cdawall you can post in there too 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1326700&posted=1#post1326700


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2009)

if you can get ln2 LN2

i'M READY TO SEE IT IN ACTION!

UPDATING FIRST POST AGIN!

CPU test can be a bitch lol


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 16, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> if you can get ln2 LN2
> 
> i'M READY TO SEE IT IN ACTION!
> 
> ...



isnt it more work for ln2?

it took alot of thinking and planning to jump into dice idk about ln2 yet 

check out the AM3 mobo
http://promotions.newegg.com/ASUS/0...promotions.newegg.com/ASUS/030409/118x118.gif


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2009)

I would say it's more work with dice.

But you don't have to have a tank for Dice, just paint remover and dryice and your rocken.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 17, 2009)

cdawall said:


> yep and just ordered this one to go with it
> 
> 
> http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa15/teyber/DSCN3191.jpg
> ...



That's the pot I have. I wish I had a place nearby to get LN2, and could afford both it, and a Dragon F1. (And a couple Tek9's, just for the hell of it.)



DaMulta said:


> I would say it's more work with dice.
> 
> But you don't have to have a tank for Dice, just paint remover and dryice and your rocken.



It's more work with LN2 if you get a chip that has a cold bug at a certain temp, because then you can't just keep pouring LN2 in the pot. You have to keep adding a little at a time, and try to keep the temps right on the border line.

DICE generally isn't cold enough to worry about that. You just dump the acetone and DICE in the pot, and go, making sure all the DICE doesn't evaporate.


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 17, 2009)

am i in?


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 17, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> am i in?



that depends, can you photoshop a superpi run too?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 17, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> am i in?



Need a 3dmark06 run. Try PSing one of those next time. lol.

And lol at the pic. Boob job ftw!


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 17, 2009)

lol i didnt even notice that


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 17, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Need a 3dmark06 run. Try PSing one of those next time. lol.
> 
> And lol at the pic. Boob job ftw!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090416/cpuz.jpg



good god man... attention to [important] details


----------



## Wile E (Apr 17, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> good god man... attention to [important] details



It's the first thing I saw. I really like boobs, so anything pertaining to them really catches my attention. lol.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 17, 2009)

Cdawall, me and my friend are stealing your idea and shoving dry ice onto the heatsink. We will get this 3.2GHz prescott past 5 GHz!!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll tell you guys what. I didn't expect to see a x2 on top of the charts with CPU-Z. Now that's classic AMD FTW


----------



## Wile E (Apr 17, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I'll tell you guys what. I didn't expect to see a x2 on top of the charts with CPU-Z. Now that's classic AMD FTW



lol. It's also photoshopped. Look at the one I downloaded, circled then re-upped, then look at the one he edited in after he took the original down.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wile E said:


> lol. It's also photoshopped. Look at the one I downloaded, circled then re-upped, then look at the one he edited in after he took the original down.



Ah i see the voltage


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 17, 2009)

Sooooo!

Mother fucker!...at least editing the first post is easy!

He is banned from just CPU-Z shots and now must post validation....

First post updated again!


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 17, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Ah i see the voltage



LOL good spotting on the voltage  i just didnt think it was possable on 1.45v hope you all had a laugh, 
just abit of light hearted fun


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 17, 2009)

What's bad is you didn't post it was a lit until after you were caught.

CPU-Z Fs up on voltage all the time. So you come to not even really look at that.

Thanks for admitting it now. Next time make your photoshop work look unreal. Not PRO work where it does look real.


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 17, 2009)

o yea, thanx for not crusifying me


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 17, 2009)

So no one has over 6000 MHz yet? Dissapointing...


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 17, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> So no one has over 6000 MHz yet? Dissapointing...



i am sure cdawall will be the first if not him then idk who


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 17, 2009)

Dragon F1 is 300USD correct?

I needs to get me a pot.....


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 17, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Dragon F1 is 300USD correct?
> 
> I needs to get me a pot.....



i think $350 +ship around there


----------



## Wile E (Apr 17, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Dragon F1 is 300USD correct?
> 
> I needs to get me a pot.....



Last time I asked, it was almost $400, but that was last year sometime. They may have come down by now. Why, you want to send me one? lol.


----------



## DOM (Apr 17, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=547881


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 17, 2009)

Damn fast dom. Any 06 runs yet?


----------



## DOM (Apr 17, 2009)

nope 

need to install xp might do it tonight 

already did one for pi, pifast, wprime 

but need to do like 12 installs lol


----------



## Wile E (Apr 18, 2009)

DOM said:


> nope
> 
> need to install xp might do it tonight
> 
> ...



You don't have to install XP to prove you are stable enough to run 06. That's all the run is for, not worried about the score.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 18, 2009)

damulta wheres my honorable mention


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 18, 2009)

LOL like this guy

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1324782&postcount=77

No 5Ghz I see here ROFL

I can't wait till I get my 955....


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 18, 2009)

I'll get round to giving it another go sometime soon....maybe tonight.

Though I don't expect getting there lol


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 18, 2009)

he actually did better than i did i only made it to 4.8ghz without it crashing before i could get a screenshot


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 18, 2009)

Too bad you cant hit PRT SCR and save the pic automatically


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 18, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Too bad you cant hit PRT SCR and save the pic automatically



There are programs that can do that.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 18, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> There are programs that can do that.



TPUcapture comes to mind.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 18, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I'll get round to giving it another go sometime soon....maybe tonight.
> 
> Though I don't expect getting there lol



You where soooo close that I feel really bad for you!

x2 it saddens me that you didn't get your SS, and I do believe that you did do it.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 18, 2009)

Is this what i should use for dice


[/

and were can i get some neoprene or does any one wanna sell me a few sheets?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 18, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Is this what i should use for dice
> [url]http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/2689/076542000976md.jpg[/URL][/
> 
> and were can i get some neoprene or does any one wanna sell me a few sheets?



Yeah, that's the stuff you are looking for.

Can't help on the Neoprene tho. My pot came with what I needed.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 18, 2009)

I cant get back to the previous clock....I only needed 556x9 and it didn't BSOD at 550 so I'm sure it could of done it..silly me for rebooting to change something. 

I'll give it another go once I let my chip sit at low volts for a while....3GHz @ 1.08 load (500x6) and its good at that speed even for gaming.

Give me a few days!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, that's the stuff you are looking for.
> 
> Can't help on the Neoprene tho. My pot came with what I needed.



Thanks ill go to lowes and buy it, its only $17
i need to fing the neoprene now, i havet been able to find it localy so i got to search the weB!


aCid888* said:


> I cant get back to the previous clock....I only needed 556x9 and it didn't BSOD at 550 so I'm sure it could of done it..silly me for rebooting to change something.
> 
> I'll give it another go once I let my chip sit at low volts for a while....3GHz @ 1.08 load (500x6) and its good at that speed even for gaming.
> 
> Give me a few days!



Cant wait for it


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 18, 2009)

Forgot to mention, I'm on air...haven't got round to running my loop yet but the Xigmatek keeps the E8400 nice and cool courtesy of some 110cfm Kaze-Jyuni's and good Canada cold air. 


CPU block:






Koolance CPU-345 with BitsPower 1/2" compression fittings.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 18, 2009)

Just use the bendable eraser stuff they sell at walmart.


----------



## hoss331 (Apr 18, 2009)

I just got this chip today so I havent had much time to play with it but heres the first attempt on air. 





http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=548628


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 18, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Just use the bendable eraser stuff they sell at walmart.



but for the backside?
i was told to use neoprene 

thats what i was going to use the eraser


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 18, 2009)

You don't need neoprene, just go to lowes and buy the sliver tape insulation wrap. I use it on front and back but the easer looks way easier which I would use on the back side as well.

You can go one step farther by painting your board with clear nail polish"you can't see it after you do it". Which is something I always do for sub zero.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 18, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> You don't need neoprene, just go to lowes and buy the sliver tape insulation wrap. I use it on front and back but the easer looks way easier which I would use on the back side as well.
> 
> You can go one step farther by painting your board with clear nail polish"you can't see it after you do it". Which is something I always do for sub zero.



Can you post a pic of the back side next time you do it 
still have to wait for the other thumb screw so i will be next week before i give dice a shot
should i bench with my 4870x2 or buy another gpu


----------



## Wile E (Apr 18, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> You don't need neoprene, just go to lowes and buy the sliver tape insulation wrap. I use it on front and back but the easer looks way easier which I would use on the back side as well.
> 
> You can go one step farther by painting your board with clear nail polish"you can't see it after you do it". Which is something I always do for sub zero.



I used clear nail polish, and some of that gray, self-adhesive neoprene.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 18, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> I just got this chip today so I havent had much time to play with it but heres the first attempt on air.
> 
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p293/hoss281/NewBitmapImage3.jpg
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=548628



Quad 5Ghz on Air IDK if it gets better than that


----------



## DOM (Apr 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> You don't have to install XP to prove you are stable enough to run 06. That's all the run is for, not worried about the score.



cuz vista kills the cpu score   and dont want to added to the parton i got for vista its just a 160GB hd im using for benching but i might just run vantage


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 18, 2009)

Why are u not using 7?b


----------



## DOM (Apr 18, 2009)

who me ? its the same shit lol i didnt like it to much any ways


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 18, 2009)

IT is not the same, 7 is way faster than vista, and how could you not like it over vista? Are you on drugs?


----------



## DOM (Apr 18, 2009)

well got the same socre in vantage and the lay out is gay and i dont do drugs never have never well


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 18, 2009)

lol how could you not love the new bar? You hover your mouse and everything is easy to see. In Vista you have the same clutered bar and if you have a million things open you can't tell whats where.


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 18, 2009)

come on guys need some more overclock results. I am waiting


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 18, 2009)

Good things take time.


----------



## infrared (Apr 18, 2009)

The weathere here is too warm for any more 5ghz+ antics on air, but I've still got a waterblock floating around I can use if i hook it up to the garden hosepipe!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 18, 2009)

My 940 just bsod on me after a week of stability.    I think it bsod because of the temps 46c


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2009)

DOM said:


> cuz vista kills the cpu score   and dont want to added to the parton i got for vista its just a 160GB hd im using for benching but i might just run vantage



Still doesn't matter. The score isn't important, just proving it is stable enough to run 06 is all that matters in here. Worry about using XP for the 06 thread. lol.


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Still doesn't matter. The score isn't important, just proving it is stable enough to run 06 is all that matters in here. Worry about using XP for the 06 thread. lol.



passed vantage at 5225Mhz


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2009)

DOM said:


> passed vantage at 5225Mhz



Vantage is easier to pass than 06.


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Vantage is easier to pass than 06.



 im working on it 06 sucks on a dual core anyways


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2009)

DOM said:


> im working on it 06 sucks on a dual core anyways



The score doesn't matter tho, so who cares?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 19, 2009)

Wile E said:


> The score doesn't matter tho, so who cares?



It matters to some

I always wanted to break 20k 
i i did with my 940 and a 4870x2

205xx


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2009)

Wile E said:


> The score doesn't matter tho, so who cares?



obama your mama


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> It matters to some
> 
> I always wanted to break 20k
> i i did with my 940 and a 4870x2
> ...


Yeah, but it doesn't matter for the context of this thread. We just want to see if your clocks are 06 stable.



DOM said:


> obama your mama


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

Come on Dom post your 06 score already. I already know that you can pass vantage....


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2009)

dl 06 right now as i type this to both of you can shut up already 

600X8.5 shound good Wile E ?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

Faster Dom Faster


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2009)

I say try 5225 first.


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Faster Dom Faster


 i dont swing that way sorry lol


Wile E said:


> I say try 5225 first.


i guess thought you would like the 600fsb 

5mins till dl


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

You said that 5 mins ago....lol


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2009)

its done brb in a bit


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

Lock up lock up  lock up lock up 

LOL

I'm sorry but it's funny


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2009)

thats all the bitch had 5225 no go and 5200 also might get some more between 5150-5200 but to much time wasted as already


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

Congrats your the first person to hit the list!


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Congrats your the first person to hit the list!



5149 

card was at stock


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

Sandbagging are we lol


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2009)

just wanted to get the cpu to run idk if it well beat my Q any ways might get close

but its hasnt been under phase ro might get it to 5 also 625fsb lol


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

So turn in next week to see your quad run? I do hope you hit 5ghz with it, but I don't see it. MAYBE tho maybe.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 19, 2009)

Your the first one to do a 06 run I will have now have a Reson to have a stable of oc on my  940              

Damulta is that u in ur avatar


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2009)

DOM said:


> thats all the bitch had 5225 no go and 5200 also might get some more between 5150-5200 but to much time wasted as already
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090419/3DMark06-E8500.jpg


Exactly why he said to use 06, and not Vantage. 



Assassin48 said:


> Your the first one to do a 06 run I will have now have a Reson to have a stable of oc on my  940
> 
> *Damulta is that u in ur avatar*


No, that's just the woman he is currently stalking.


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Exactly why he said to use 06, and not Vantage.
> 
> No, that's just the woman he is currently stalking.


lol but 06 on a dual ain't worth crap if you have a Q


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

Or a fast dual with fast video cards


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 19, 2009)

DOM<  love your results, your cooking that phase...... I'll be on our azzzz next week.....


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

We've been waiting on you SystemViper

I'll be in with 955 next week


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 19, 2009)

dont you know hes a dude and has a kid too?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 19, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> We've been waiting on you SystemViper
> 
> I'll be in with 955 next week



so will i what are you cooling yours with


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

cdawall said:


> so will i what are you cooling yours with



Phase/Maybe dryice if I can get a tube


----------



## cdawall (Apr 19, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Phase/Maybe dryice if I can get a tube



i have 2 tubes i'm going with DICE


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 19, 2009)

its fake


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/cpuz8.jpg
> 
> its fake


Was that on Air?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 19, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Was that on Air?



yes it was


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 19, 2009)

I actually just posted mine to that aforementioned 4 ghz club but still haven't seen it posted on the list yet, I'd like to just see it be #1 on a list somewhere...Unfortunately on air I doubt I'll ever get it further, least not on this motherboard.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 19, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> We've been waiting on you SystemViper
> 
> I'll be in with 955 next week



You guys are Wak, I am looking forward to some chilling fun...

Here's an old shot to get on the board....

I was looking to try some dice too, is there special tubes for Dice vs LN2?


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 19, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i have 2 tubes i'm going with DICE





DaMulta said:


> Phase/Maybe dryice if I can get a tube





DaMulta said:


> We've been waiting on you SystemViper
> 
> I'll be in with 955 next week





SystemViper said:


> You guys are Wak, I am looking forward to some chilling fun...
> 
> Here's an old shot to get on the board....
> 
> ...






wahooooo


----------



## cdawall (Apr 19, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> You guys are Wak, I am looking forward to some chilling fun...
> 
> Here's an old shot to get on the board....
> 
> ...



no special tube if it works with LN2 it will work for DICE


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Or a fast dual with fast video cards


well going to need dice/ln2 to get more out of it but thats more work i can run this all day 



SystemViper said:


> DOM<  love your results, your cooking that phase...... I'll be on our azzzz next week.....


 well hurry the funk up


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i have 2 tubes i'm going with DICE



XS FS section is down


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 19, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> XS FS section is down



i been trying to get on there but its not up 

is xs website down again ?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

DOM said:


> well going to need dice/ln2 to get more out of it but thats more work i can run this all day
> 
> 
> well hurry the funk up



LOL your two places up on PI and have a 06 score posted.....all tho.



Assassin48 said:


> i been trying to get on there but its not up
> 
> is xs website down again ?



Yes:shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 19, 2009)

so D am i in with my 8ghz?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so D am i in with my 8ghz?



Added lol


----------



## cdawall (Apr 19, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> XS FS section is down



i bought all the good cheap pots


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i bought all the good cheap pots



I don't want the cheapest I want a good pot!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 19, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I don't want the cheapest I want a good pot!



you saw my pots they are good just like the price i paid for them


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

/don't make me wanna  you


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 19, 2009)

damulta I would let u use mine if u promised to give it back and pay shipping. Still getting all the materials ready
they probably won't be here till next week 


This itouch is da bomb!!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 19, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Added lol



there is one problem.. you put Photoshop FTL its "FTW"


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> damulta I would let u use mine if u promised to give it back and pay shipping. Still getting all the materials ready
> they probably won't be here till next week
> 
> 
> This itouch is da bomb!!!!!


Thanks but I'm going to try and get my own.

I hope XS is back up soon!


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 19, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i bought all the good cheap pots


----------



## cdawall (Apr 19, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> /don't make me wanna  you





DaMulta said:


> Thanks but I'm going to try and get my own.
> 
> I hope XS is back up soon!



i might be willing to sell my alum one to you


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

I'd like to get one with a copper bottom.

How much would you sell it for Cdawall?


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 19, 2009)

yea, or we should share, i want to start a club, I am almost finished with a site., but that shares that kind of stuff..... so you don't have to spend $$$$ and only use it now and then


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

What would work better IMO would be a store that took trade ins. We have a tool trade store here, and it really works because they are not out to rip you off.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 19, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I'd like to get one with a copper bottom.
> 
> How much would you sell it for Cdawall?



depends i haven't gotten it in yet


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

XS needs to come back online LOL

I wonder if the 955 will go on sale at midnight.....


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 19, 2009)

5+ghz you guys are crazy


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 19, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> XS needs to come back online LOL
> 
> I wonder if the 955 will go on sale at midnight.....



It will be a few mins before 12 
i was the first to get one and i posted it on the phenom 1 thread

stayed up all niight lol i was like refresh refresh OMG!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

I already have a GD70 in my cart lol f5 f5 f5 f5 lol



AltecV1 said:


> 5+ghz you guys are crazy




You can do it!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 19, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I already have a GD70 in my cart lol f5 f5 f5 f5 lol



no asus MA479 T AM3?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

NO NO NO

MSi GD70 FX AM3

I'm going to stomp Cdawall lol I hope lol


infrared where is your 3dmark score


----------



## hat (Apr 19, 2009)

I can has klub membirship?
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52283


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 19, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> NO NO NO
> 
> MSi GD70 FX AM3
> 
> ...



whats the differance between the 2 which one is better might get that one insteda of the asus if its better


bbl going swimming 
91F


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

ASUS Bios is just harder to use(not that is a bad thing). IMO I think the MSI is going to be the OC king again, just like before. I had both boards the MSI and the ASUS on the last 790FX, and the MSI was just better(besides software)


----------



## cdawall (Apr 20, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> NO NO NO
> 
> MSi GD70 FX AM3
> 
> ...



doubtful


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 20, 2009)

cdawall said:


> doubtful



We shall the the challenge has been set


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 20, 2009)

*what's this a challange, so whats the terms... 

who's bring what to the table...*


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 20, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> We shall the the challenge has been set





SystemViper said:


> *what's this a challange, so whats the terms...
> 
> who's bring what to the table...*



I want a peice of that action 
heres what i am using 

940 
foxconn A79A-S
4gb 1066 Dominator 
4870x2

or  

955
msi or asus
4gb DDR3
4870x2

still dont know which setup is going on dice 
maybe both?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 20, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> We shall the the challenge has been set





SystemViper said:


> *what's this a challange, so whats the terms...
> 
> who's bring what to the table...*



i have several boards chips and pots so i'll list them for him

on the DDR2 side

720BE unlocks to 4 cores
955BE 3.8ghz stock volts 

Asus Crosshair II formula

2x1GB treamxtreme D9GMH
2x1GB corsair doms PC6400 CL3
2x256mb D9DCD if i wanna clock dirty 

box of video cards

on the DDR3 side

720BE
955BE

Asus M4A78T-E

2x2GB D9JNL
3x2GB HCF8 borrowing from aaron

same box of video cards


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 20, 2009)

i might be the underdog as i dont have much 

we still need to see what Damulta is bringing


----------



## cdawall (Apr 20, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i might be the underdog as i dont have much
> 
> we still need to see what Damulta is bringing



you aren't the underdog lol you just haven't cheated the system enough to get shiny things like me and damulta


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 20, 2009)

cdawall said:


> you aren't the underdog lol you just haven't cheated the system enough to get shiny things like me and damulta



teach me! 

hopefully someday i can get a few things


----------



## cdawall (Apr 20, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> teach me!
> 
> hopefully someday i can get a few things



you just have to know when to buy and sell your parts buy them in low demand and sell them in high demand


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 20, 2009)

cdawall said:


> you just have to know when to buy and sell your parts buy them in low demand and sell them in high demand



it would help if people buy my stuff lol
ill try to do that but ddr2 is outdated


----------



## cdawall (Apr 20, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> it would help if people buy my stuff lol
> ill try to do that but ddr2 is outdated



i have 8GB of super highend DDR2


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 20, 2009)

I also have lots of it toooooo, it's hard to part with the good stuff, even though i don't use it.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 20, 2009)

I will be bringing

GD70
AMD 955
OCZ Phase filled with 507 gas
Getting POT looking for LN2 in town/ more than likly running Dry Ice
2GB kit (1GBx2), Ballistix 240-pin DIMM, DDR3 PC3-16000 memory module 

9800GTX(will have ATi Quad CF(4830 or 4770 in the coming weeks)

1K PSU/

--------
I say challenge  should be with the new 955 CPU 

Fastest CPU Clock with Validation

Then Fastest 3dmark06/Vantage scores

You in?

Any cooling/vmods are accepted.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 20, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I will be bringing
> 
> GD70
> AMD 955
> ...





I dont know if i want to put my new hardware on dice but 
i dont want to back down so i am in!

Ill probably copy you setup Damulta
still not 100% 
msi AM3 vs asus AM3


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 20, 2009)

Im not going to say anything I might regret, but tonight Im going for it on air with my E8600.

I'll even post my fail shot if I cant get there!

For some odd reason this thread just gets me pumped to get in the standings everytime I see it.

Im chillin out here for a bit till temps get more acceptable for the Voltage Im sure its going to take to make it happen on air...


----------



## cdawall (Apr 20, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I will be bringing
> 
> GD70
> AMD 955
> ...



of course i'm in



Assassin48 said:


> [/SIZE][/B]
> 
> 
> I dont know if i want to put my new hardware on dice but
> ...



and AM2+ seeing how the crosshair II is still the best clocker IMO


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 20, 2009)

cdawall said:


> and AM2+ seeing how the crosshair II is still the best clocker IMO



$230 + tax for that board or

$180 for the msi 
http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/msi_790fx_am3/

or 

$190 for the asus 
http://www.trustedreviews.com/motherboards/review/2009/02/12/Asus-M4A79T-Deluxe/p2

both DDR3 might as well move to DDR3 since i am on a DDR2 mobo


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 20, 2009)

I myself prefer AMD chipsets, but that's just me.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 20, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Unfortunately, there aren't many hard-core overclockers on TechPowerUp.... People with asskicking heavily modified cooling gears...
> 
> I don't think I remember someone did a run of 3dmark at 5GHz on this website lately...
> 
> ...



How about an " I need to pass English 101" club? sheesh...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 20, 2009)

Don't mind him dalekdukesboy! Lets have some fun!


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 20, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Im not going to say anything I might regret, but tonight Im going for it on air with my E8600.
> 
> I'll even post my fail shot if I cant get there!
> 
> ...




Empty the entire contents of your freezer near the intake fans.

It helps ever so slightly ( I lost 2c with frozen peas!)


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 20, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Don't mind him dalekdukesboy! Lets have some fun!



Heck, I wasn't even looking at the content of his writing, I couldn't even get by the grammatical axe-murdering he called English to even get to the meaning of what he wrote which basically was putting a damper on a 5 ghz+ club. Again though, wasn't even what he said, it was literally HOW he said it, and how badly at that...that was English right?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 20, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Im not going to say anything I might regret, but tonight Im going for it on air with my E8600.
> 
> I'll even post my fail shot if I cant get there!
> 
> ...



I'm not trying to put a fart in your sails but I notice you're actually stress testing the cpu at 4.5 ghz which I've done as well, but on air you're not going to do that at 5.0 ghz are you?  I can tell you unless that's an amazing cpu/mobo you'll be disappointed as well as frightened at the temps you get, I actually did a few moments of a 100% linpack test and watched the temps go to 108 C when I had mine at 4.8 ghz or so...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 21, 2009)

I think I found my pot!

Look at it's sweetness


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 21, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> I'm not trying to put a fart in your sails but I notice you're actually stress testing the cpu at 4.5 ghz which I've done as well, but on air you're not going to do that at 5.0 ghz are you?  I can tell you unless that's an amazing cpu/mobo you'll be disappointed as well as frightened at the temps you get, I actually did a few moments of a 100% linpack test and watched the temps go to 108 C when I had mine at 4.8 ghz or so...



Thanks for the concern and the tip, but temperatures dont really concern me, and I am on a cooler that I have yet to saturate. I think I could do it on air as long as the ambients get low enough, but it may be too late for that. I tried getting into Vista at 4.75GHz and was getting the ever so lovely 0x00000124 error that means squat other than Windows has found you should have booted this in XP instead

I figure as long as I dont get too close to 95*C, Im ok with that May just have to get the loop out after all, who knows.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 21, 2009)

i saw those some where a while back, PM me if you got the connect...


me need..


that looks friggin sweet 





DaMulta said:


> I think I found my pot!
> 
> Look at it's sweetness
> 
> ...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 21, 2009)

It looks like he has only one lol


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 21, 2009)

yea, it looks like kingpin vintage,

soon enough a pot will roll my way,
 i want to start with dice....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 21, 2009)

@D I found my pot but its gone now  


BTW HAPPY 4/20 everyone


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 21, 2009)

I've actually got a somewhat new rig, it's a tpower i45 mobo with the same e8600, totally unfamiliar with intel's chipsets though so I'm really struggling to figure this thing out...I did manage to get it to 560 fsb with a 6x multiplier so definitely good on that front but not used to the bios and how it's laid out so still trying to get good voltages for a high mhz overclock...I should get at least the 5 ghz my 680i got and hopefully a tad more even with the same cooling...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I think I found my pot!
> 
> Look at it's sweetness
> 
> ...



Would be good for LN2, not so much for DICE tho. You need the thicker parts in the base to make it easier to control LN2 temps, as most chips have cold bugs. Dice hardly ever runs into a chip's cold bug (unless you get a particularly bad chip), so a thinner base is preferred.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 21, 2009)

BUT it would work on dice, also I'm working on getting myself LN2

XS PMed me today about where to get it in town today, and was talking about selling a 40 liter dewer!


. I seen a 150 liter liquid helium tank that I'm drulling over(should hold LN2 also)....my cpu/motherboard could have to wait lol

damn it.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 21, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> BUT it would work on dice, also I'm working on getting myself LN2
> 
> XS PMed me today about where to get it in town today, and was talking about selling a 40 liter dewer!
> 
> ...



I was looking forward for the challenge 

I have been trying to get the money for the mb/ CPU, right now i can get the mb or CPU but not bot


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 21, 2009)

I think I might be able to pull CPU/motherboard/pot by monday

CPU/pot this week at least.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 21, 2009)

Just paid for the POT

Meaning the motherboard will have to wait till next weekend


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 21, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Just paid for the POT
> 
> Meaning the motherboard will have to wait till next weekend



I'm working a deal for mine tooooooo



thanks bro!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 21, 2009)

I got one of these babies today also


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 21, 2009)

Just found Ln2 in town for 6 dollars a liter!

WOOT!


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 21, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Just found Ln2 in town for 6 dollars a liter!
> 
> WOOT!



where do you look for that stuff>.>>


then what do you pick it up in or store i in...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 21, 2009)

Name: Airgas Mid South
Phone: (918) 582-0885
Fax: (918) 582-0886
Address: 31 North Peoria,
Tulsa, OK 74101
Facility Type(s): Fill Plant
Branch
Equipment Rental
Welder Repair
Customer Service Center
Medical Branch
CO2 Direct


They told me I just pull up to the loading dock and fill it up. If I set up an account with them I can rent tanks also.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 21, 2009)

damn sweet, I just closed the deal for my POT   wahooooooooooo


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 21, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Would be good for LN2, not so much for DICE tho. You need the thicker parts in the base to make it easier to control LN2 temps, as most chips have cold bugs. Dice hardly ever runs into a chip's cold bug (unless you get a particularly bad chip), so a thinner base is preferred.



The guy said that this pot is designed for Dice and LN2.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 21, 2009)

I guess we'll find out....


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 21, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> damn sweet, I just closed the deal for my POT   wahooooooooooo



Congrats we now have better pots than Cdawall LOL

Cheapest isn't always better! MAhahahahaha


----------



## cdawall (Apr 21, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Congrats we now have better pots than Cdawall LOL
> 
> Cheapest isn't always better! MAhahahahaha



i'll still win its ok


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 21, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i'll still win its ok



Why you have an engineering sample?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 21, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Why you have an engineering sample?



hehe nope but i have advantages


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 21, 2009)

Like?

AMD real balbalbaal that I might have also


----------



## cdawall (Apr 21, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Like?
> 
> AMD real balbalbaal that I might have also



remember that i got this chip 3 weeks befor release day


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 21, 2009)

I know SAMPLE CHIP

BTW I just asked some1 in AMD for a 955

I don't know if I will get one or not, but I told them it was for overclocking


----------



## cdawall (Apr 21, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I know SAMPLE CHIP
> 
> BTW I just asked some1 in AMD for a 955
> 
> I don't know if I will get one or not, but I told them it was for overclocking



mine was a full retail chip


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 21, 2009)

I might end up buying one. You never know. I would kind of like to do it with a retail chip.


We shall see who was the highest clocks. Why don't you go ahead and post some of yours


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 21, 2009)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=221921

Here is that pot in action!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 22, 2009)

I had a dream of breaking the 6ghz mark lol


----------



## Wile E (Apr 22, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> The guy said that this pot is designed for Dice and LN2.



Yeah, but thinner pots are better for DICE. That doesn't mean an LN2 pot won't work with it, just that a DICE pot is better for it.

But hell, if you can get LN2, it doesn't really matter, does it? lol.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 22, 2009)

hi folks, I admit I feel a bit left out all this dry ice/ln2 stuff I just got simple wind power.  Just an update on my windpower 5 ghz attempts...I have a tpower i45 as I said earlier to replace the 680i that got me here...massive difference.  Learning curve is steep, many settings I knew nothing about on a nvidia board.  I got it up to 5.030 mhz and 560 fsb so far but mostly by manipulating the few voltages etc I did know already or figured out, but have literally had times I couldn't boot at much over stock and after hour(s) or at least many minutes realizing some voltage or setting was different than before that I either changed and forgot about or a reboot on a failed overclock caused the bios to reset the setting itself.  Anyways it seems quite promising, just a very nasty lack of minute voltage steps the 680i had in abundance to work with, and of course the lack of memory dividers and options that board had...but I do have this screenshot since I didn't get one of the 5 ghz plus to show my efforts


----------



## Asylum (Apr 22, 2009)

Your going to have to up the cpu voltage and fsb voltage to get a good high clock...Just watch your temps!!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 22, 2009)

Ill have a QX9650 new in a box for sale soon.

I'm thinking 450.00

I have seen them sold at ebay for a grand to this day!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 22, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Your going to have to up the cpu voltage and fsb voltage to get a good high clock...Just watch your temps!!



I assume this is in reference to me right? Yes, but it wasn't just that, it was a few memory timings and other vtt reference voltages and other things I didn't even have on my nvidia board that seemed to completely hose this thing if you set them wrong...now I came up with somewhat of an idea of what it wants...and the boot which I'm currently on and writing to you from is with this fsb ...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 22, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Your going to have to up the cpu voltage and fsb voltage to get a good high clock...Just watch your temps!!



sorry, never got my pic posted, pc froze up lol, wasn't quite enough juice to keep it happy I guess. Still tweaking my voltages but seems it's better now...ok nevermind it did upload, when I first pulled up this page it didn't show the screenie picture...weird, anyway I'm psyched this thing practically has no fsb limit!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 22, 2009)

just so I don't have to double click lol

Also www.techpowerup.org you can find it in the links on top also)

You don't have too, its just easier to read.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 22, 2009)

well i am jumping the gun and getting the 955 w/ MSI GD70( taking Damultas board)

i already have 6x1gb of DDR3 so i dont have to buy DDR3 

Ill do a comparison on 

955 DDR2 vs 955 DDR3 
what do you want to see in the comparison ?

i sold a few things 
xbox 360/wii to brother 

kept the Beast PS3


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 22, 2009)

HE told himself I MUST HAVE THIS.

I'm going to have to wait till Monday to buy the CPU after buying the tube.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 22, 2009)

so it comes out tonight?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 22, 2009)

23ed I heard so nope


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 22, 2009)

ok so thursday?

So you have all your stuff ready for dice?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 22, 2009)

He said he would ship it tomorrow.

Dry Ice is a 15min drive from here.

I think I'm going to go ahead and buy the board in the morning. But I WILL have to wait to get my chip next week

Then when the QX9650 comes in I'm going to sell it!

It's still a DAMN GOOD CPU! One might say it would be better to buy another board for it than to upgrade to what I'm doing....IDK

I'm going to use the money for video cards.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 22, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> He said he would ship it tomorrow.
> 
> Dry Ice is a 15min drive from here.
> 
> ...



Make sure its well ventillated in your car!
I am only 2mins away,  way less if you drive like me 

So what club would we join to oc the 955

because i want to make one

Phenom II AM3 Club?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 22, 2009)

lol I say we use this thread lol

for high high clocks!

but yea you could start another club.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 22, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> lol I say we use this thread lol
> 
> for high high clocks!
> 
> but yea you could start another club.



Full Am3 Club Thread
Join Now
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1337709#post1337709


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 22, 2009)

Kool. 

I'm wondering if I should go ahead and order my board. Then order my CPU on monday.....

I do hope someone picks up the qx9650 quickly, it should be a c1 which hits 5.0ghz with ease.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 22, 2009)

Blammo Shazammo....... I got the same one coming. that is gonna be super.

also looking for some good GPU  pots..... I think i spied a real kool one that works for all kinds of cards...









DaMulta said:


> I think I found my pot!
> 
> Look at it's sweetness
> 
> ...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 22, 2009)

Yea that guy makes those too lol


----------



## cdawall (Apr 22, 2009)

thegoateater has a couple slim's pm him


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 22, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Yea that guy makes those too lol



Yea, but i want a kingpin Tek 9 v5 which will so the gtx295 on both sides with one tube. it's the shizzle and it comes with hookups for many gpu's
So i can do my gtx 280;s  and my 4870x2's.....  

now that is what i want for a gpu pot, I already am trying to contact him for that pot...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 23, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Kool.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should go ahead and order my board. Then order my CPU on monday.....
> 
> I do hope someone picks up the qx9650 quickly, it should be a c1 which hits 5.0ghz with ease.



Would you be willing to work out any deals on it? PM me.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 23, 2009)

*newest escapade with tpower/e8600/fsb...*

this is the highest it posted so far...almost got 630 still tweaking and learning...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 23, 2009)

Boys and Girls


DryIce + Everclear  = FTW


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Boys and Girls
> 
> 
> DryIce + Everclear  = FTW



thats what me and freaksavior are doing


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 23, 2009)

cdawall said:


> thats what me and freaksavior are doing



Do you have temp gages?

I don't


----------



## Asylum (Apr 24, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> this is the highest it posted so far...almost got 630 still tweaking and learning...



Ok your FSB is not limiting you so lower it to 500 and raise your CPU multiplier to 10 and see if you can get 5.0Ghz. Just watch your temps you dont want to fry that thing. Your going to need at least 1.65 volts on the core and jack your FSB and northbride volts a bit also!!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 24, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Do you have temp gages?
> 
> I don't



Probably wouldn't need them for DICE anyway. It would be a good idea for LN2 tho, just in case the chip has a cold bug.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 24, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Probably wouldn't need them for DICE anyway. It would be a good idea for LN2 tho, just in case the chip has a cold bug.



the pII dont have coldbugs unless your taking about intel?

if I7 didnt have a coldbug that would be crazy


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2009)

so i didnt try for a max clock but 4.7ghz was pretty stable


----------



## Wile E (Apr 24, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> the pII dont have coldbugs unless your taking about intel?



Most don't. There are some out there that do have them. It's on a chip to chip basis. You just aren't gonna hear much news about a cold bugged chip, as the bencher is just likely to sell and replace it. There is no such thing as a family of chips being 100% cold-bug free.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 24, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Most don't. There are some out there that do have them. It's on a chip to chip basis. You just aren't gonna hear much news about a cold bugged chip, as the bencher is just likely to sell and replace it. There is no such thing as a family of chips being 100% cold-bug free.



i learned something new today

i thought the coldbug was removed but i guess not all of them are coldbug free


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

lol I'm on the PS3 in the Cabnet hehehe


Where is this 4.7 06 score?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 24, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i learned something new today
> 
> i thought the coldbug was removed but i guess not all of them are coldbug free



Well, cold bugs aren't on purpose anyway, so there's really nothing to remove. They likely just tweaked how the chip handles reading from the thermal sensors. Most PII's do seem to be bug free tho. Hopefully that trend continues as they tweak the steppings.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 24, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> lol I'm on the PS3 in the Cabnet hehehe
> 
> 
> Where is this 4.7 06 score?



lets play DaMulta what games you got?


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> so i didnt try for a max clock but 4.7ghz was pretty stable
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090423/Capture055873.jpg



Wow, that is a nice run, got to say that setup has lots of possibilities.

Great Scores!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

I have demos on PS3

Blue ray went out again.....I'm about to go to walmart. Buy a playstation, remove the blueray drive, install it in this one, put the bad drive BACK in the new one and take it back to walmart.....


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 24, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I have demos on PS3
> 
> Blue ray went out again.....I'm about to go to walmart. Buy a playstation, remove the blueray drive, install it in this one, put the bad drive BACK in the new one and take it back to walmart.....



lol thats a way to go 

use a hot air gun IE blow dryer to get the VOID sticker off 

i paid 190 to get mine fixed back in feb 

i had the best buy warranty but they stop making 60Gb and didnt want to upgrade to another ps3 so i called up sony and got a 60gb Built for me


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

Fuck sony for wanting that to fix WHAT SHOULD HAVE NOT BROKE YET!

If I do it this way it's free kindda...


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> lol I'm on the PS3 in the Cabnet hehehe
> 
> 
> Where is this 4.7 06 score?



oh its coming









SystemViper said:


> Wow, that is a nice run, got to say that setup has lots of possibilities.
> 
> Great Scores!



thanks it will get higher clocks dont worry


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

What cards are those?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 24, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I have demos on PS3
> 
> Blue ray went out again.....I'm about to go to walmart. Buy a playstation, remove the blueray drive, install it in this one, put the bad drive BACK in the new one and take it back to walmart.....



http://www.consoleshop.com/product.php?productid=20754


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> What cards are those?



GTX285's why


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

That's 80 dollars

My way will be wrong in a ways, but FREE!

Try running SLi LOL


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> That's 80 dollars
> 
> My way will be wrong in a ways, but FREE!
> 
> Try running SLi LOL



i plan on it thats what that mobo is for


----------



## Wile E (Apr 24, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> That's 80 dollars
> 
> My way will be wrong in a ways, but FREE!
> 
> Try running SLi LOL



The new drives don't work in the 60GB consoles.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 24, 2009)

I just love that picture, modern mans work bench.
Can't wait to see that thing smoking... 





cdawall said:


> oh its coming
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090423/0423091947.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 24, 2009)

Wile E said:


> The new drives don't work in the 60GB consoles.



i dont think hes has the 60 probably the newer ones i havent heard of the 60gb haveing blu ray driver problems just power supply


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I just love that picture, modern mans work bench.
> Can't wait to see that thing smoking...



me either stupid XP died before i could get any SLi in


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

Wile E said:


> The new drives don't work in the 60GB consoles.



It's a 40GB

Would that one work?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 24, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> It's a 40GB
> 
> Would that one work?



Oh, i thought you had a 60GB. Then you need this: http://www.consoleshop.com/product.php?productid=20905


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 24, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> It's a 40GB
> 
> Would that one work?




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJAhl2cb6iU


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Oh, i thought you had a 60GB. Then you need this: http://www.consoleshop.com/product.php?productid=20905


So I could go buy a new playstation and swap out the drives then Hmmmm

I'm pissed at Sony ATM....I feel that if I shipped it to them they should fix it for free.


----------



## DOM (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## silkstone (Apr 24, 2009)

I can load bios at 5ghz but windows only at 4.7  i really want a WC rig. Time to save up i think


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 24, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Ok your FSB is not limiting you so lower it to 500 and raise your CPU multiplier to 10 and see if you can get 5.0Ghz. Just watch your temps you dont want to fry that thing. Your going to need at least 1.65 volts on the core and jack your FSB and northbride volts a bit also!!



thanks for the advice, however I have 5.0 ghz already, actually had 5.03 once but recently been frustrated trying to get anything over that whatsoever...still used to the nvidia chipset though it definitely had no prayer of hitting the 600+ fsb I've gotten already on this board, it did get me 5 ghz though and so far due to setttings the 680i actually got me a better super pi time, and strangely this cpu wouldn't even consider booting at 1.6 volts nevermind 1.65...I have tried and farthest you need is 1.55 at most and actually got it to boot to windows @ 5ghz with only 1.52 volts with the 680i.  Now I'm just hoping I can get the settings figured out on this board to get my all time high O.C. as well as really good benchmarks. Essentially I'm a complete noob with this board and anything intel at this point so definitely a learning curve and trial and error involved here, I'll try to get a good 5 + ghz screenshot though and get it posted soon.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

Have you tried clocking for more inside windows?


Also everyone like how I'm running the 1st post?


----------



## hoss331 (Apr 25, 2009)

Got a little higher.





http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=553147


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 25, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> Got a little higher.
> 
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p293/hoss281/NewBitmapImage3u.jpg
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=553147



Damn, beat my record,,,,, but I didn't try to hard with that chip
since i was into i7's when i got it, but I wish i did......
specialy now thats i got the phaze...

*Freq : 5102.29 MHz (537.08 * 9.5)
*


.


----------



## hoss331 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yea its a little higher but atleast yours runs are validated.  I dont think ill get much if any higher until I go atleast water, this weather is getting to warm now for air.


----------



## DOM (Apr 25, 2009)

silkstone said:


> I can load bios at 5ghz but windows only at 4.7  i really want a WC rig. Time to save up i think



mines on phase


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 25, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> Yea its a little higher but atleast yours runs are validated.  I dont think ill get much if any higher until I go atleast water, this weather is getting to warm now for air.



actually I should thank you only if you can tell me how to get my e8600 that high on air lol, I can get a bit over 5 ghz but nowhere near 5.1...what kind of voltage did you use? I have a similar mobo but not the same, it's p45 the tpower by biostar, unfortunately it has lousy gradients voltage-wise so fine-tuning is difficult but overall seems a good board...also what kind of aircooler/fans/case are you using?


----------



## DOM (Apr 25, 2009)

to put the Q in or not today that is the ? lol 

or well the wife get mad


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 25, 2009)

Wife is always mad so go back and give her some D(make her happy)

Then go put in the Quad And lets see some action!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 25, 2009)

Moved your old CPU-Z score down to old!


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 25, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Moved your old CPU-Z score down to old!



hey this should make the board too.


Freq : 5102.29 MHz (537.08 * 9.5)

I'm breaking hte Phase out today and will be using it this comming week, 




RELEASE THE CRACKEN


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 26, 2009)

I missed the link


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 26, 2009)

I can't wait for my pot to come in SystemViper!

He said 5-7 working days from Poland. I'm thinking about ordering my motherboard right now.....


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 26, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I can't wait for my pot to come in SystemViper!
> 
> He said 5-7 working days from Poland. I'm thinking about ordering my motherboard right now.....



YEa that is gonna be fun, i have (2) E8600 now for beating on, plus i am getting a 
E8400 and maybe a Q9650 or some quad.....


Went with the E8600's to try to hit 6Ghz, that is my goallllll 
or for your thread 5.999GHZ

Plus the UD3P and still loooking for my back up board....

And on the i7 side, i'll use the GIg ud4P and the Evga classified
and 2 chips and 965 and a 920 DO.....
want 5Ghz here....

so i am just itching tooooooooo , that is gonna be fun! 


thanks again


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 26, 2009)

I'll have a new in the box QX9650 for sale next week....if your wanting a new quad in 775.


I'm itching too  BAD with a smile on my face...I have really thought about how I could come up with a grand for 100 liters of liquid helium lol, that's not going to happen ATM(maybe in a month or s2 or 3 lol...)


Just going to do a run with Dice at first and HOPE for a good 5Ghz+ run.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I'll have a new in the box QX9650 for sale next week....if your wanting a new quad in 775.
> 
> 
> I'm itching too  BAD with a smile on my face...I have really thought about how I could come up with a grand for 100 liters of liquid helium lol, that's not going to happen ATM(maybe in a month or s2 or 3 lol...)
> ...



Liquid helium is wayy tooo much just for a few mins-hours of overclocking for 1000 i would spend it on Hardware then that dice and ln2 are good ways

when i do my dice run i will be using 2x 4870x2 !!!!! .
just got a sweet deal on the 2nd one !


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 26, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Liquid helium is wayy tooo much just for a few mins-hours of overclocking for 1000 i would spend it on Hardware then that dice and ln2 are good ways
> 
> when i do my dice run i will be using 2x 4870x2 !!!!! .
> just got a sweet deal on the 2nd one !



so what pots do you have for the gpu's///

and cpu.



Look forward to your results, I won't be icing mine, 
but just blasting htem with cool air.....

look forward to your results.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> so what pots do you have for the gpu's///
> 
> and cpu.
> 
> ...



i was going to watercool the 2nd 4870x2 since my first one is in my loop already 
maybe throw some dice in a water bucket and stick the rad in there

and dice my cpu 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91433


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 26, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Liquid helium is wayy tooo much just for a few mins-hours of overclocking for 1000 i would spend it on Hardware then that dice and ln2 are good ways
> 
> when i do my dice run i will be using 2x 4870x2 !!!!! .
> just got a sweet deal on the 2nd one !





SystemViper said:


> so what pots do you have for the gpu's///
> 
> and cpu.
> 
> ...



Going to run stock air on the 9800GTX for now. I do have a crome maze5 for a card. I am going to get 4 cards ASAP! As soon as I have the cash....


CPU- Same pot that you are getting. I go have a OCZ Phase filled with 507 gas.


Liquid helium is used when you want to take the ORB record. Or be put very very high up on the board at least.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 26, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Going to run stock air on the 9800GTX for now. I do have a crome maze5 for a card. I am going to get 4 cards ASAP! As soon as I have the cash....
> 
> 
> CPU- Same pot that you are getting. I go have a OCZ Phase filled with 507 gas.
> ...



You don't think you can get close to any records with LN2?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 26, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> You don't think you can get close to any records with LN2?



Seeing that King_pin has it with LN2 on Stock Air Video cards(I think that's what he took it with on a AMD system) I think it's very possible.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Seeing that King_pin has it with LN2 on Stock Air Video cards(I think that's what he took it with on a AMD system) I think it's very possible.



Ill tell you how it feels when i break the WR !!

I will put in the title 
Assassin48 TPU.com! IN Your Face CDAWALL & DaMulta!

then 2 sec later 

CDawall whats that?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 26, 2009)

ROFL

I'd like to be just in the top ten. Which would take a hell of a system with a hell of a OC.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm starting to think 2 of these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Instead of 4 HD4770 cards


Because I could SLOWLY(It would take another month) start to work up to 4 of them.....and I would have to get another 1k PSU.

IDK....damn.....still have to sell my QX9650 for 450 shipped anywhere in the world. Maybe I should try ebay for more seeing that they are still getting 500+ for them new in the box. Hell they are still a GRAND on newegg.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> ROFL
> 
> I'd like to be just in the top ten. Which would take a hell of a system with a hell of a OC.



or 2 4870x2 with a PII @ 4.X
i got this with my PII 940 just a few mins ago trying to go higher but my 4870x2 goes crazy on the last test then BSOD


----------



## cdawall (Apr 26, 2009)

and then cdawall comes back and prooves that nv cards are better and beats you with a 7600GS



Assassin48 said:


> Ill tell you how it feels when i break the WR !!
> 
> I will put in the title
> Assassin48 TPU.com! IN Your Face CDAWALL & DaMulta!
> ...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 26, 2009)

http://service.futuremark.com/searc...us=-100&graphicsdriver=3&operatingsystem=-100
Top Ten in the world


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=72114
Top Ten on TPU


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> and then cdawall comes back and prooves that nv cards are better and beats you with a 7600GS



you need to teach me how to get insane clocks on these chips!



DaMulta said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/searc...us=-100&graphicsdriver=3&operatingsystem=-100
> Top Ten in the world
> 
> 
> ...



You see those are all Multi Gpu scores if i had another i could get an easy 5xxx with the beta 9.5 drivers 

especially on my PHII 955/MSI GD70 
i will be #1


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey I just noticed that 4890 has no internal CF contentions.

Can you run 4 of them?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Hey I just noticed that 4890 has no internal CF contentions.
> 
> Can you run 4 of them?



thats i tough one i would think so 
you want to trade?
4870x2 for 2 4890? lol


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 26, 2009)

I would think so also....just made a post on Face Book....

http://game.amd.com/us-en/content/images/crossfirex/CF_combo_chart.jpg

Chart is out of date.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

would it be safe to run 1.6v on a 940?

i set it but havent run any stability program yet


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 26, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> would it be safe to run 1.6v on a 940?
> 
> i set it but havent run any stability program yet



I wouldn't recommend it for more then maybe a fast benchmark but sure as hell not 24/7. and i wouldn't consider it safe


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I wouldn't recommend it for more then maybe a fast benchmark but sure as hell not 24/7. and i wouldn't consider it safe



alright brought it down to 1.53 
i had it at 18.5 x 213 
but i still had a +1 on the multi so now i am at 19 * 202 = 3.87


----------



## hoss331 (Apr 26, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> actually I should thank you only if you can tell me how to get my e8600 that high on air lol, I can get a bit over 5 ghz but nowhere near 5.1...what kind of voltage did you use? I have a similar mobo but not the same, it's p45 the tpower by biostar, unfortunately it has lousy gradients voltage-wise so fine-tuning is difficult but overall seems a good board...also what kind of aircooler/fans/case are you using?



Voltage for that run was 1.56 in cpuz. Cooling is nothing special, S1283 with FM122 fan and tempest case with stock fans except the rear cpu 120 which is the original zig 1500 fan. Ambient was about 22-23c and the case was open but I dont really think it matters much since the tempest has very good air flow.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 26, 2009)

I feel dumb now lol






The cooler hides them.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 27, 2009)

ok I know this breaks from the thread, but I'm desperate, I'm having serious issue with my new setup getting it stable, I have a new thread asking for help with the p45 chipset and a core duo...so anyone here who know anything and can post to that thread or here with help is much appreciated...I'm literally ready to chuck this thing out the window and bring back my "crappy" 680i chip which so far has done better than this one in super pi #'s and I believe I had it stable at higher clocks...so all you intel fans can save face here a bit too for I heard how wonderful they are especially compared to older nvidia chipsets like 680 nevermind the 780 and so far I think it plain sucks...thanks, just needed to vent a bit


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 27, 2009)

Have you done the volt-mod for your board yet?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 27, 2009)

I cant believe that in less than 2 weeks this thread is 16 pages....Good thread DaMulta..


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey DM,  just made a deal for a Q9650, that should be fun for the LN2 or even the phase....


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 27, 2009)

yep it should be

Your just going to hit a wall at 450FSB

That's what's better about the QX with the unlucked multi


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 27, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Have you done the volt-mod for your board yet?



no, I do have the image saved on here to do it, however at a quick glance very hard to see where on earth it is on the board...and I don't hard mod so if that's what you mean won't happen don't have the tools or skill, but there is a pencil droop mod which is all I did to the 680i and it seemed to help with oc'ing a lot. Right now I'm just looking for general help with a p45 chipset and particularly biostar's boards for I have gotten a fsb of 620+ at least to boot to windows so I know the board has capability I obviously am not using or unleashing and I just need help figuring out what it is I'm possibly not doing right...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 27, 2009)

That board has a vdrop problem. With the mod the voltage stays stable. Dom did it to one of his motherboards one time.

620+FSB is insane BTW


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 27, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> yep it should be
> 
> Your just going to hit a wall at 450FSB
> 
> That's what's better about the QX with the unlucked multi



No way bro, i got the magic board..... it rocks the quads, i had to already that rocked the Q9650's like mental....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=485355


I got me a 557 FSB on water, so just think what the phase will dooo,....

*Freq : 5013.22 MHz (557.02 * 9)*


thisis gonna be fun, i am getting excited, ViperFest will be here soon, to bad you are not eastcoast...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 27, 2009)

well...I DIDN'T say stable 620 though! LOL but thanks, I need encouragement, I admit I feel a bit deflated with not getting 4.5 ghz stable and I'd be fairly amazed if I can't get it with this e8600...hell the 680i could get it linpack stable at that with the right voltage, just this chipset I figured and it does remove any FSB limitations and I figured it'd also help me get a higher 5.0 ghz+ overclock but after some initial success I seem to just be getting frustrated now...oh, here's my 620 fsb screenie I did post it here earlier actually but guess you missed it...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 27, 2009)

also it's vdroop I have an issue with by the way...when you get a load on processor the voltage dips significantly, vdrop is drop from bios to what windows does and it is a difference but not enough to bother me, and I have not the skill nor tools to do hard mods to the board so that isn't happening anyway...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 27, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> No way bro, i got the magic board..... it rocks the quads, i had to already that rocked the Q9650's like mental....
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=485355
> 
> ...



First time I have seen the 9650 that high!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 27, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> also it's vdroop I have an issue with by the way...when you get a load on processor the voltage dips significantly, vdrop is drop from bios to what windows does and it is a difference but not enough to bother me, and I have not the skill nor tools to do hard mods to the board so that isn't happening anyway...



solder tool is cheap and it isn't that hard to solder. 

Just have to find a pic with someone that has made the points. I'm sure someone is around here to help you walk threw it.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 27, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> First time I have seen the 9650 that high!



i think we're gonna have some fun, lets rock the numbers
ottasite


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll be blown away if you hit 600fsb


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 27, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> also it's vdroop I have an issue with by the way...when you get a load on processor the voltage dips significantly, vdrop is drop from bios to what windows does and it is a difference but not enough to bother me, and I have not the skill nor tools to do hard mods to the board so that isn't happening anyway...



These show promise if you own a pencil and a mutimeter, and possibly a sharpener for a fine point on the pencil.

I did it to an ASUS I had, worked like a dream, actually made it soo close at the load I was set too, it would tend to overvolt a bit the higher I set the voltage. Not an issue just something I had to remember when trying higher bumps to the CPU voltage.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 27, 2009)

LOL don't say that I may get really perturbed...I just dismantled a guess what, 680i ar to put this thing together and it was pencil vdroop modded and yes it worked great, however I figured it was an old board and only got 525fsb at most and ran rather hot so I figured after all the hype and everyone saying how wonderful the p45 and intel was in general I'd give it a shot, truthfully everyone told me that on forums etc, I rarely had anyone stick up for my mobo though I knew at the least it was a solid performer if not the best out there and perhaps a bit old technologically.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 27, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> well...I DIDN'T say stable 620 though! LOL but thanks, I need encouragement, I admit I feel a bit deflated with not getting 4.5 ghz stable and I'd be fairly amazed if I can't get it with this e8600...hell the 680i could get it linpack stable at that with the right voltage, just this chipset I figured and it does remove any FSB limitations and I figured it'd also help me get a higher 5.0 ghz+ overclock but after some initial success I seem to just be getting frustrated now...oh, here's my 620 fsb screenie I did post it here earlier actually but guess you missed it...



however...I did just run some benchmarks at 4.2 ghz 600 fsb and it was stable...surprisingly so, however it seems this case isn't great for cooling or I need to reseat my true for the temps just are uncomfortably high running linpack tests...I went from the antec 1200 with 7 fans to this thermaltake 8000 series armor with 3...and the side 230mm fan is crap, I truly doubt it throws 40 cfm at best I put my hand near it and feel nothing, the 200 mm fan on the antec even at the lowest settings threw a fairly decent amount of air, this thing is at full speed supposedly and it's truly close to useless...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 27, 2009)

why did you go from the antec to the Tt case?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 27, 2009)

because all of my other pc stuff is in that case and I like this case it's smaller but had some good fans on it...so I thought, I think the big fan is a joke, and the 120's are ok but not real high volume so I just actually just jerry rigged it with a thunderblade fan taped to the side and I took off the 230 mm fan and I replaced the back fan with a silenx 74 cfm fan...so should be considerably cooler, unfortunately my thunderblade fan is insufferably loud, just a nasty whine to it, but for now I'll use it till I find something better...plus eventially I will put another cpu in my 680i, so I'll leave it in the antec case which is bigger and louder but better cooled and that chipset tends to run hot so figured it was the perfect match.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 27, 2009)

dumm i like this part
Tried to lie their way in
troyrae360 /AMD 6400 X2 5214.9Ghz LINK

Look at the voltage changeLINK

p_o_s_pc / X2 5000+ 8280.4Ghz LINK

Photoshop FTL


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 27, 2009)

Anyone ever shop at Ewiz?

I have a 10 dollar off coupon with shipping I can get a GD70 for 168.05 vs newegg 179.99 shipped.

coupon is BOGOBUY10


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 27, 2009)

Well it's on its way

1 	[FR] MSI 790FX-GD70 Socket AM3/ AMD 790FX/ DDR3/ A&2GbE/ ATX Motherboard 	MB-79FGD70	$166.86	$166.86	
	Sub Total	$166.86
	Tax	$0.00

Coupon Saving

-$10.00
	Shipment method: UPS Ground	Shipping & Handling	$11.19

		Total	$168.05


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 27, 2009)

Now i'm jelious, so what is it 260 for the chip and 200 for the board delivered, 450 and we're 
rocking 





DaMulta said:


> Well it's on its way
> 
> 1 	[FR] MSI 790FX-GD70 Socket AM3/ AMD 790FX/ DDR3/ A&2GbE/ ATX Motherboard 	MB-79FGD70	$166.86	$166.86
> Sub Total	$166.86
> ...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 27, 2009)

Less than that

420.05 shipped

+

210.00 for my pot that's on the way shipped.

Now I just need video cards

1000 for HD 4890 cards

400 for HD 4770 cards

I think I can hold off a month, and sell my QX9650 for the 4890 cards(when that goes cards ASAP) IDK we will see


----------



## technicks (Apr 27, 2009)

How much for the Q9650? PM me your price and maybe i will buy it from you.


----------



## r1rhyder (Apr 27, 2009)

Chat thread? I was 5Ghz 2 years ago, where were you?


----------



## technicks (Apr 27, 2009)

5Ghz on what?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 27, 2009)

r1rhyder said:


> Chat thread? I was 5Ghz 2 years ago, where were you?



Not with you I know a lot of people have hit it.
but
Not everyone has hit it yet


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 27, 2009)

r1rhyder said:


> Chat thread? I was 5Ghz 2 years ago, where were you?



?


----------



## r1rhyder (Apr 27, 2009)

On my system specs


----------



## Wile E (Apr 27, 2009)

r1rhyder said:


> Chat thread? I was 5Ghz 2 years ago, where were you?





r1rhyder said:


> On my system specs



Pics or it didn't happen. lol


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't even know what this guy is talking about.

Usually in a text based forum, you try to text chat a little to get
some points across,

so what does


> Originally Posted by r1rhyder
> Chat thread? I was 5Ghz 2 years ago, where were you?




not trying to be a dick, just love to know what you are talking about


----------



## r1rhyder (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry, didn't mean to be so callus, just expected to see more 5Ghzers out of 400 posts that's all. That's why I called it a chat thread. More chatting about it than actually achieving it. I wanted  to revel "to take great pleasure or delight"  in everyone's personal achievments. 5Ghz is not that easy for the average user (Joe) whithout cherry picked hardware or sub zero cooling.

Alas, this is the only proof that I was ever there, it was a while back. Not looking to get on the list btw.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6032426


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 28, 2009)

This is also in a non post count part of TPU

Working on the 5Ghz mark, and yes it would be a lot more fun to see more people hitting it.

I hope to finally hit it this weekend....My old QX9650 just would not hit it.


----------



## r1rhyder (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm reworking my Vapochill AC for a socket 1366, looking to get a 975 when they come out. Gonna try to hit 6Ghz with it. If I ever do, and will probably have to do it with HT off, I will post back here with the results.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 28, 2009)

Added you to the list(I'll pull you off if you want)

I hope I can hit 6Ghz when I get my hands on some LN2 with the 955, but I'm ready to play with some dry ice this weekend.


----------



## r1rhyder (Apr 28, 2009)

Do you have new system spec's? What are they? And with a 955, wouldn't that require some high bclocks?

If it's ok with you, I would rather be added later when I accomplish something noteworthy. 6Ghz would be something. That's what I'm shooting for.

Updated my system specs


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 28, 2009)

This is my pot that should be here sometime this week.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1335447&postcount=270

I ordered a GD70 yesterday, and my 955 comes in today. I'm fixing to start ordering video cards soon....

Memory is the same.


I do need to update my system specs seeing that system is currently dead. Broke a few pins swapping cpus. IDK how in the world I did it but I did.....


----------



## r1rhyder (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh sh!t, I'm an intel fan, just found out the 955 is amd.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 28, 2009)

ROFL

Yes, it is AMD. This chip can OC like a mad man on crank....
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=551629


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 28, 2009)

I am ready to see what Intel is going to release with that 975. I seen someone hit 5ghz on Air the other day in the News posting.


----------



## r1rhyder (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah that's why I think I can hit 6Ghz on my ss phase.

Did you see this?

http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/di...Demonstrates_Twelve_Core_Microprocessors.html


----------



## DOM (Apr 28, 2009)

r1rhyder said:


> Yeah that's why I think I can hit 6Ghz on my ss phase.
> 
> Did you see this?
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/di...Demonstrates_Twelve_Core_Microprocessors.html



looks fake lol


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes I did see that and am trying to think of what kind of heat a chip like that would put out.


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 28, 2009)

bah!

Anyone with a good head on their shoulder, and the equipment necessary for the cooling can pull off insane OCs . . . it takes _real_ skill to outfit an extreme OC to run 24/7, though.

Just givin ya a hard time, Da


----------



## r1rhyder (Apr 28, 2009)

very true, my previous 24/7 was 4950Mhz qx9650 on phase cooling, it's mostly about the hardware and the cooling. it lasted for two years before it started giong downhill. I think the northbridge was going south.


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 28, 2009)

r1rhyder said:


> very true, my previous 24/7 was 4950Mhz qx9650 on phase cooling, it's mostly about the hardware and the cooling. it lasted for two years before it started giong downhill. I think the northbridge was going south.



it happens, although the cooler you can keep the components, the longer they'll last . . . I've always viewed component cooling as "passive overclocking" - even if you never mess with the BIOS configs, improving the cooling will help the components to not only run slightly faster, but more stable as well.

IMHO, there's two kinds of extreme OCs - the insane 5Ghz+ crew, and those who'll run 4Ghz+ 24/7

it's like two different kinds of racing . . . you can think of the 5Ghz+ crew like drag racers - built for one purpose, and that's to hit as fast a speed as possible for benching or whatever, but their setup isn't designed for long periods . . . then you have the extreme 24/7 crew, which are more like LeMans racers - fast, not nearly as fast as a dragster, but can endure long periods of high speeds without problems . . .


----------



## DOM (Apr 28, 2009)

i ran my phase for almost 24hr straight feel alseep lol  it was at 5+GHz also 

but it was just at idel


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 28, 2009)

DOM said:


> i ran my phase for almost 24hr straight feel alseep lol  it was at 5+GHz also
> 
> but it was just at idel



hmmm . . . never been too enticed to move to phase, or even TEC . . .

too much hassle, for my lazy-ass 

hell, I've had the components here to install for a HOH setup for 6 months now, and just haven't gotten around to installing the setup.  I'm sure, once I do, I'll be able to run this quad at a minimum of 4GHz 24/7, over it's current 3.8G


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2009)

DOM said:


> looks fake lol



its not



DaMulta said:


> Yes I did see that and am trying to think of what kind of heat a chip like that would put out.



1.8ghz 12 core chips would be pretty low heat with 32nm


----------



## DOM (Apr 28, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> hmmm . . . never been too enticed to move to phase, or even TEC . . .
> 
> too much hassle, for my lazy-ass
> 
> hell, I've had the components here to install for a HOH setup for 6 months now, and just haven't gotten around to installing the setup.  I'm sure, once I do, I'll be able to run this quad at a minimum of 4GHz 24/7, over it's current 3.8G


the phase is simple just insulate the mobo and hook up the phase thats about it 



cdawall said:


> its not
> 
> 
> 
> 1.8ghz 12 core chips would be pretty low heat with 32nm


the pic looks fake idk about the cpu never looked up on new tech to lazy


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 28, 2009)

They showed that socket design more than a year ago DOM. It's real.


----------



## DOM (Apr 28, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> They showed that socket design more than a year ago DOM. It's real.


lol damn where have i been  but i was just saing the oic looks fake


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm trying to join the club, but I need some 500 FSB settings for my Rampage Formula.  Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 8, 2009)

i got my 955 up to 5ghz on DICE i wish i could have gotten it to SS


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 8, 2009)

Post this under Hyperclockers... That is when Binge and I get together "Team Hyperclocker"

I think it can go higher but we were playing with i7 stuff more......

HyperClockers | e8600 | 5.499 GHZ| DICE|







*CPUz Link*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2009)

sweet SV, awesome clocks   congrats to you and BINGE


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 8, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Post this under Hyperclockers... That is when Binge and I get together "Team Hyperclocker"
> 
> I think it can go higher but we were playing with i7 stuff more......
> 
> ...



Nice run Team Hyperclockers!  Not to burst bubbles but doesn't a red X in the background mean the cpu-z was rejected?  Usually a Green checkmark means it was accepted right?


Damn fine work boys.


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Jun 12, 2009)

MMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE FTW !!!!!!!!!!!!! lol...


 790i Ultra


 voltage


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 12, 2009)

that memory has some very loose timing, but otherwise very very impressive


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Jun 12, 2009)

Bo$$ said:


> that memory has some very loose timing, but otherwise very very impressive



FYI - if that is at me over 1000MHz @ 8-7-7 is very tight for April '08 for D9 GTS  even now its decent


----------



## cdawall (Jun 22, 2009)

woot i'm in







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=588131


only AMD in here


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> woot i'm in
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/588131.png
> 
> ...



it is wierd how you can get .5 on the multiplier, i wish i had more money when i built my PC, damn ASrock


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 22, 2009)

id do it but it would melt on me befor i could make any screene's


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 22, 2009)

Updated

Sorry kept putting it off(then forgetting), and then just did it today lol.


Nice work guys!

Nice to see AMD on the list now!


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Jun 22, 2009)

http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=730153

and

http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=730158


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 22, 2009)

Updated your steal of the lead of both 06 and PI from DOM.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 22, 2009)

mines a 550BE not 940


# cdawall AMD / 940 / 5062.63Ghz LINK


----------



## DOM (Jun 22, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Updated your steal of the lead of both 06 and PI from DOM.


 well this is the best i got so far


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's on for the list.

SystemViper | e8600 | 5.599 GHZ| Phase

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=582715


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 22, 2009)

any quad cores yet?


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 22, 2009)

anyone done this on air?


----------



## DOM (Jun 22, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> *here's a super pi add on *
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090610/pi84.jpg



 5.0-6.0+Ghz Club


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 22, 2009)

DOM said:


> 5.0-6.0+Ghz Club



yea, got it now


----------



## hoss331 (Jun 22, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> anyone done this on air?



Mine was done on air.


----------



## radaja (Jun 28, 2009)

heres my first 5Ghz ever.its also on air.
would like to give a shout out to my great cpu.
couldnt have done it without you
*9x556@5004 ddr1334 pl8*


----------



## infrared (Jun 29, 2009)

Congrats Radaja!  

Nice clocks on the ram!



hoss331 said:


> ste2425 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone done this on air?
> ...



Same here! 

Going for 5.4ghz+ soon on water + TEC!


----------



## radaja (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks *infrared*


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 29, 2009)

those are some sweet 8400's////

nice


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 29, 2009)

will be doing a full update by 12AM US Central time.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 29, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> will be doing a full update by 12AM US Central time.



update mine to say phenom II X2 550BE please its not a 940BE


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 1, 2009)

Updated congrats to SystemViper for taking the top CPU-Z score, and congrats to radaja for hitting 5Ghz on air, AND doing a Pi run with it!


Also big congrats to Cda for bringing the First AMD chip to the board!

Any updates missed please PM me.



cdawall said:


> update mine to say phenom II X2 550BE please its not a 940BE



Don't you hate how CPU-Z reads the name of the Chip wrong lol.....


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 1, 2009)

THE "TeH ElitE 5.0-6.0+Ghz Club" Chicken Patty ROFL

LOL Seen your post before you deleted it LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> THE "TeH ElitE 5.0-6.0+Ghz Club" Chicken Patty ROFL
> 
> LOL Seen your post before you deleted it LOL






I was like wait a minute, This wasn't damultas thread.  Then I noticed the glitch.  But hey fixed it


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey you changed your avatar!!!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Hey you changed your avatar!!!



lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Hey you changed your avatar!!!



me or cda?


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> me or cda?



YOU


----------



## radaja (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks for compliment *DaMulta*,your the man
still struggling to get 32m stable,i'll get eventually


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> YOU



yeah, wile e created a thread with a poll, results weren't pretty.  I was basically forced to put back this avvy.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, wile e created a thread with a poll, results weren't pretty.  I was basically forced to put back this avvy.



what was your avvy


----------



## Wile E (Jul 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, wile e created a thread with a poll, results weren't pretty.  I was basically forced to put back this avvy.



He he.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what was your avvy


something with the WCG logo and stuff.



Wile E said:


> He he.


----------



## hoss331 (Jul 4, 2009)

pi run 9.297


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 4, 2009)

ROFL

# hoss331 / Intel / x3380/ 5006.6ghz / 9.297 LINK
# SystemViper / Intel / x3380 / 5035.2Ghz / 9.298s LINK

LOOK .001 matters lol sorry about your luck SystemViper you have been knocked down a spot by .001 lol


----------



## DOM (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## hoss331 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

woot 5GHz, finally! Great job bro


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 28, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> ROFL
> 
> # hoss331 / Intel / x3380/ 5006.6ghz / 9.297 LINK
> # SystemViper / Intel / x3380 / 5035.2Ghz / 9.298s LINK
> ...


didn't realize this thread was still live, have to see what i gots up my sleeve 


some very sweet runs you got there hoss331 and Dom, top notch stuff~!


----------



## DOM (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 15, 2010)

*TPU 5GHZ club!*

thats right ya'll time for us high rollers to join together! nowadays anyone can hit 4ghz its time for higher numbers!!!

there will be categories

AMD 1core,2cores,3cores,4cores, and 6cores!!

INTEL 1core,2core,2core with HT,4core,4core with HT, 6 core with HT


submissions must be as so:

username|clock|cpu|type (cooling)
screenshot then stability type if aplicable otherwise it will be considered a suicide ss

my first 2 scores are grandfathered (meaning i dont need to post in the thread) because im the damn thread started damn it!
as the submissions go in post 2 will be edited!

Also if you posted in the 4ghz thread over 5ghz i will put it in here no need to re post unless I didnt see it and its not on the list


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Intel 2 Core*

Overclocking 101-E8500-5002mhz-suicide shot-link

*Intel 2 Core 2 Thread*

Overclocking101-I5-655K-5077mhz-suicide shot-link


*AMD 6 Core*
Rickss69-1090t BE-6409mhz-suicde shot-link


----------



## a_ump (Sep 19, 2010)

yea, isn't there already a 5-6ghz+ club by damulta?


----------



## DOM (Sep 19, 2010)

SystemViper said:


> this should be the
> 
> *5 - 5.9999 GHZ club*
> 
> ...





a_ump said:


> yea, isn't there already a 5-6ghz+ club by damulta?



W1zz happened  I broke it.. or Welcome to the TPU time machine


and heres the thread since you both are to lazy to look   TeH ElitE 5.0-6.0+Ghz Club


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 19, 2010)

Dang....missing post now I can'ts add them.....


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 19, 2010)

yea now i am really confuzed, now we are back to this thread....

is this gonna be the main one agian.... baring any mystery delations...lol

rock on;.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 19, 2010)

dual x5690's on air... (SR2)


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 19, 2010)

24 threads of intel goodness, nuff said


----------



## Strongman (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi there 
I'm new here. I'm not using a DICE, LN2, SS... Only h20!

Here is my results of CPU-Z:




http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1243685

Super-Pi:





My cooling:


----------

